# 4 okuma convector 30s



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

4 older convector 30s all work good strong clickers and drags. 2 have brand new 25 pound mono. 2 have 30lb braid that was put on last year. 50 a reel 175 for all. I'm located in lorain county oberlin area but will ship for 15 more. 440 522 5940
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ICT (Jan 23, 2017)

Are these convectors or magdas? Edit I see they are convectors now


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

All are convectors 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

